# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ياباشا دايرين خرطووووش .. ياباشا دايرين خرطووووش

## امام اباتي

*غدآ سيمثل الباشا امام لجنة الانبراش ليقدم مرافعاته .
اقولها بمرارة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تذكرت الهتاف المحبب للالتراس اثناء المباريات وهي تقول ياباشا دايرين خرطوش ومابالباشا الا وأن يخرطش الخصوم من خارج خط 18
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اااااه ياباشا يا ماعندك ضهر تضرب في كل مكان ولاتجد من يقول لهم كفاية يا جماعة . تركوك لوحدك تواجه كمين بحاله يجيد كل اساليب الظلم.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ويا باشا دايرين خرطوش
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*باشا ياباشا ياباشا ياباشا آآآآآآآآآآآي ياباشا .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه ياامام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم رب الناس ابعد عنا شرور الناس
*

----------


## سوسيوة

* امييييييين يا رب 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​يا إمام الباشا ما داير يساعد نفسو !!! الحقيقة كاملة هى البتوقف العبث دا مش يقعد يقول مافى حاجة و ظروف خاصة و ماعندى مشكلة مع مازدا !!!!
*

----------


## سانتو

*والله الحال ماعاجبنه ليهو
لكن دايرين منه الحقيقة

*

----------


## مناوي

*دايرين صاروخ يا باشا وليس خرتوش 

خرطوش تسطادو بيهو الطريفي ولا ايه يا اباتي ... :ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياريت يامناوي الطريفي يكون الصيدة الاولي عشان الباقي يخافوا .
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*دايرين خرطوش يا الباشا ...
*

----------


## سامرين

*خرطوش واحد مابكفى.
*

----------

